# 40 gal tank brace? help



## deup (Sep 9, 2013)

k so i have a 40 gal tank with no brace on it.
i have had this tank for a good 8 -9 months with water in it and just relized a few days ago the front bows due to water pressure. the person who had it before me also had water in it is there a way i can support that wall?


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

40s don't have braces that I know of.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Is this a 40g breeder? If so, it's normal for it to have a slight bow.


----------



## deup (Sep 9, 2013)

hi. mmm its a 36x12x18 
i have 2 of these tanks one has a glass brace and one doesn't. i am making a canopy stand vfor it . will it effect the front side of the canopy is it bows?


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Glass is usually pretty resilient and I would imagine that the company who made the aquarium would have installed a brace if they calculated that it needed one. 

With that said, if you're concerned about it, you can always silicone a lateral brace across the top. There's nothing that says you can't do it if you feel you need to.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

Or build a canopy that will act as a brace

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------

